
Siberian Fire and Flood Apocalypse - kerzol
http://siberiantimes.com/ecology/others/news/fire-and-flood-apocalypse-with-wildfires-raging-and-dire-threat-to-baikal-worlds-deepest-lake/
======
kerzol
The sun looks impressive, it is terrible, it is red, even during a day.
Siberian sky has a steel color.

[https://biwork.ru/uploads/images_07-2019/images/7jzR0S33.png](https://biwork.ru/uploads/images_07-2019/images/7jzR0S33.png)

[https://biwork.ru/news/adernoe-leto-samye-zlovesie-snimki-
sm...](https://biwork.ru/news/adernoe-leto-samye-zlovesie-snimki-smoga-
sdelannye-zitelami-sibiri)

~~~
noragami
This is terrible. Russia is going to lose a pretty substantial chunk of its
forests if there are no heavy rains soon. We've had very high levels of air
pollution for the last few days here in Kazakhstan, with visibility levels of
a few hundreds of meters. I mean, how many trees do you have to burn for the
air to be so bad more than a thousand kilometers away?

~~~
kerzol
Imagine we managed to be better than the fire and touch an international
community faster, then its smoke will did, could such a level of attention
change the situation and and push government(s) to use some kind of aviation
to extinguish the fire?

The rain is the only hope...

------
kerzol
Some more links.

Online co2 monitoring map [https://www.windy.com/-CO-concentration-
cosc?cosc,57.744,96....](https://www.windy.com/-CO-concentration-
cosc?cosc,57.744,96.787,3,p:off)

Petition (on russian) to introduce a region-wise emergency with more than half
million supporters [http://www.change.org/p/требуем-ввести-режим-чс-на-всей-
терр...](http://www.change.org/p/требуем-ввести-режим-чс-на-всей-территории-
сибири-по-лесным-пожарам-июль-2019г)

~~~
dredmorbius
The Nulschool earth weather/climate visualiser is also useful.

PM2.5:
[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/particulates/surface/l...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/particulates/surface/level/overlay=pm2.5/orthographic=-262.35,52.87,720/loc=88.985,61.823)

CO:
[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/chem/surface/level/ove...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/chem/surface/level/overlay=cosc/orthographic=-262.35,52.87,720/loc=88.985,61.823)

SO2:
[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/chem/surface/level/ove...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/chem/surface/level/overlay=so2smass/orthographic=-262.35,52.87,720/loc=88.985,61.823)

~~~
kerzol
Indeed!

Something also happens at the east coast of US. Is it a usual level of air
pollution at that period?

~~~
dredmorbius
NYC. Yes.

There's a calendar date selector which shows history. NYC, Chicago, and LA are
strong CO emitters. SO2 is emitted by coal-fired pwerplants, ships (you can
literally trace out shipping routes), and volcanos.

~~~
kerzol
Sometimes our planet reminds me an infant with a fever.

~~~
dredmorbius
It'll be over it soon.

~~~
kerzol
I hope so. Some people talk about singularity, others speculates about a great
collapse. Maybe thes two just are different names of the one thing? Two sides
of the same coin?

I think not, and I hope that we will find a cure and come back to the point of
balance.

------
twic
> ‘We can only pray now,” said one campaigner pointing to a risk of a dam
> burst on the Solzana River where a bride had been swept away already.

I'm really hoping it's a bridge that was swept away. That's obviously still
terrible, but not quite as tragic.

~~~
selimthegrim
I hope the “Russian Maldives” thing is getting to people and the IG wedding
photo crowd is learning their lesson

------
mixedmath
> Almost 3 million hectares on fire, including Arctic, with fumes having hit
> area larger than European Union.

I always have a hard time making sense of very large numbers like this,
especially in units that I'm not particularly familiar with. So I checked and
noticed that this is about a state of Massachusetts. The area on fire is one
Massachusetts.

~~~
kerzol
The area with ashes and smoke instead of usual air is several times larger...
It covers Siberian part of Russia, Kazakhstan an probabaly China and Mongolia.

Certainly, such wildfire events are not new as we can read from
[https://www.stolenhistory.org/threads/what-happened-to-
the-s...](https://www.stolenhistory.org/threads/what-happened-to-the-siberian-
forests-200-years-ago.33/)

But it is scary anyway.

